# NZXT Grid+ with Noctua fans



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Got a question regarding my recently purchased NZXT Grid+. I currently have 2x NF's (the F series) pushing through my H100i, i also have 2x NF-P12's at the front of my case. There is a rear exhaust as well as 2x fans on the side (although this can be 2x 120mm, 2x 140mm or 1x 200mm), its the corsair 500r case.

My question is this, the noctua fans are all 4-pin, and i cant seem to find any single 3-4pin adapters. I have however managed to find 3-pin splitters with ends that i can plug my fans into. So, will my noctua fans run slower if i use a 3-pin splitter on a single port on the NZXT Grid+? I understand that i loose the ability to control the fans by RPM - but the Grid uses % voltage to control anyway.

Hope this makes sense,

Cheers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can plug a 4pin fan into a 3pin header, they will just run a maximum speeds.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

OP is referring to NZXT Grid+ digital controller. Will not take a 4pin.

The Grid+ comes with two splitter/extension cables. With those, you may connect one four pin fan each. The Grid+ is rated at just 30 watts total. Across six channels that is only 5 watts per so I wouldn't connect another fan to the 3 pin leg. If 3 pin female to 4 pin male adapter cables are not available, look for a 3pin to 3 pin extension.

And you are correct; by connecting your Noctua fans to a 3pin header, you disable PWM control, but the fans are still controllable via voltage.


----------

